# Sticky  Useful “Moving On” Resources



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

*[size=12pt]I have been trying to compile a set of links that people may find helpful in regards to childlessness/moving on. You can find it here in the Movin On section:

https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=401131.0

I have found quite a few, but if you find anymore that you think would be useful please feel free to add them. This can include links to websites, blogs, books, podcasts or documentaries etc  If you would rather I added the link for you that is not a problem: please send me a PM and I will add the details.

Also it's worth noting that a lot of the links themselves contain links and resources to other places.

Thank you

Cloudy - FF Moderator

(P.s. I have tried to include a piece of the "about us" blurb from the different sites to help you identify the tone of the resource)

Xxx*


----------

